# Free Zip Safari Room thingy!!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Free to a good home!! It's taking up space in lovey newly revamped Summer House and is no use for our current van. We *think* it fits a 3m fiamma zip awning whoosit. Gav says he will measure it if anyone wants it. Comes in a natty grey bag. It even has curtains!! 
Now if you want it I'm afraid you are gonna have to come get it. Think of it as a perfect excuse to visit sunny Scotland if you are south of the border! Or if already here a perfect excuse to visit a fellow MHFactor for a cuppa tea/coffee or slice of cake.

Go on you know you want to!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you charge for aforementioned tea/coffee slice of cake cos may I suggest you charge about £15? apparently its dear up north! :lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Do you charge for aforementioned tea/coffee slice of cake cos may I suggest you charge about £15? apparently its dear up north! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Greenie


Thats for proper coffee with a double shot, not Nescafe and a kettle! :roll:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Do you charge for aforementioned tea/coffee slice of cake cos may I suggest you charge about £15? apparently its dear up north! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Greenie


Now theres a thought!!! Can do cafitiere coffee that ok??? Only Tetley tea though!!


----------



## Heidi_the_Hymer (Jun 13, 2007)

Is the Privacy Room still available :?: 
We are in Glasgow, and are familiar with darkest Lanarkshire.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi heidi,

new exsis? if so what do you think of it?

simon


----------



## Heidi_the_Hymer (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Simon,
We're really happy with the Exsis.
It's a LHD 2007 SK, which we imported from Germany last May. We had been VW Bay campers for some time, but wanted something more comfortable for long-term camping on the continent (having achieved retirement age!).
It fits our spec; compact, good lounge layout (swivel seats), and no space wasted with a fixed bed.
Setting off for our "year out" in September. Will write up the long-term test on our return!
Gavin and Darrah (aka Heidi the Hymer)[


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya sorry just saw this did have someone interested but it fell through! If you are still interested PM me!!


----------



## Heidi_the_Hymer (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi carolgavin,
Can't do the PM thing yet (they have taken my Subs money, but not reflected in my account status yet!). 
Definitely interested; can you email me on [email protected]?
Heidi


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Heidi_the_Hymer said:


> Hi carolgavin,
> Can't do the PM thing yet (they have taken my Subs money, but not reflected in my account status yet!).
> Definitely interested; can you email me on [email protected]?
> Heidi


Hi Heidi

For your security I have removed the email address from your post, I have however PMd carol with the full post containing the address on your behalf.

I have notified Nuke of your subs problem.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

done


----------



## Heidi_the_Hymer (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Autostratus; 

Subs issue now sorted!!

Heidi


----------

